# Oatmeal Soap Recipe



## Emily Klesick (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello,  I know you guys probably all have your own Oatmeal soap recipe, but I thought I would share this one I have found to be good, If you have a good Oatmeal soap recipe?  Could you post it here? 

Oatmeal Soap

10 oz palm oil
4 oz coconut
2 oz olive oil
1/4 cup oatmeal run through the blender 
2 oz. Lye 
8 oz. water
1/4 oz E.O. 

Follow basic soap making instructions. 

If you have a really tried and true or better recipe please post it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

2.3 ozs Lye

4-6ozs water


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds great- oatmeal is so soothing on the skin.  Thanks!

Kerry


----------



## Michael Goonan (Feb 9, 2008)

*Michael Goonan's Oatmeal spice m&p recipe*

Ingredients:   1cup melted goatsmilk m&p soap base          2 tablespoons water  2 tablespoons kukui nut oil   1/2 tablespoon ground oatmeal    1/2 teaspoon powdered nutmeg  1/2 teaspoon powdered cinnamon  1/2 teaspoon powdered allspice  1/4 teaspoon powdered cloves    4 drops citronella    3 drops French Vanilla fragrance                                                                                                                  Instructions:Cut the soap base into 1 inch cubes,then put them into a microwavable measuring cup and put the microwave on 2 minutes-70 seconds high heat.Open the micrwave at 1:00 minutes, stirring to make sure everything is now in a liquid form.When its completely melted, add the water and the oil,then stir.Now add in the ground oatmeal, followed by the various spices listed above.Lastely add in the citronella and french vanilla,giving the mixture a good stir all around.Then pour the mixture into your mold and let it harden for 20-30 minutes.Release from the mold and there you are- a soap that smellls SO GOOD that you would rather eat it  instead of washing with it !! 8)


----------



## azimuth (Nov 27, 2011)

Would you put the oatmeal in at trace or with the melted oils?


----------



## judymoody (Nov 27, 2011)

Emily Klesick said:
			
		

> Hello,  I know you guys probably all have your own Oatmeal soap recipe, but I thought I would share this one I have found to be good, If you have a good Oatmeal soap recipe?  Could you post it here?
> 
> Oatmeal Soap
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!

Two brief comments.  The water amount seems excessive, I agree with the other poster that 4-6 oz would be better.

1/4 oz of EO per PPO is a bit on the light side.  .5 - 1 oz PPO is going to stick around longer.


----------

